# Sergeant Major Basil L. Plumley January 1, 1920 - October 10, 2012



## Centermass (Oct 10, 2012)

Born in Shady Spring, West Virginia, CSM Plumley was a veteran of 3 wars: World War II, the Korean War, and the Vietnam War. 

He is most famous for his actions as a Sergeant Major of the US Army's 1st Battalion, 7th Cavalry Regiment, at the Battle of Ia Drang (1965). The Sergeant Major was known affectionately by his soldiers as "Old Iron Jaw". Sergeant Major Plumley was portrayed by Sam Elliot in the movie "We Were Soldiers"

Blue Skies Always Sergeant Major.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 10, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 10, 2012)

Rest easy, CSM.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 10, 2012)

RIP Sir.

Thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2012)

Blue Skies CSM


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 10, 2012)

RIP CSM Plumley.


----------



## CDG (Oct 10, 2012)

RIP Sergeant Major.


----------



## elle (Oct 10, 2012)

Sadly, this generation is leaving us too quickly it seems.  Hopefully today's armies still learn from the commitment and  experience of men such as Sergeant Major Plumley

Rest In Peace


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 10, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, CSM.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rest in peace CSM Plumley


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 10, 2012)

Rest In Peace Sergeant Major.


----------



## tova (Oct 10, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Warchief (Oct 11, 2012)

Stand down and rest easy Warrior.  Your tour on the wall is complete.  You did your duty and then some. You were definitely a man to face the elephant with.


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 11, 2012)

RIP....We lost a true warrior.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 11, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Rest in Peace Sgt Major.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2012)

RIP Sergeant Major, thank you for your service.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rest in peace trooper....


----------



## sfmike (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you for leading the way Sergeant Major.  Now you may rest in Peace!


----------

